# No IUI for me this month :(



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Had my Day 12 scan and my results were rubbish:

Womb lining: 4.1
Right ovary : 9mm
Left ovary : 10.4, 9.8

These are the worst results I've had on Clomid.  I didn't take it last month as I wanted a break and I think I've messed it up for myself.

Am so cheesed off,

Lou x


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Lou

Sorry this is going to be a quick one as I was meant to be logging off but saw your post had no replies so just wanted to say that I am really sorry to hear your news. It is so rubbish whenyou build up your hope and then something happens !  

I know I can't make it better for you by anything I say but the good news is that FF is here for you with lots of people who understand so try to have a little smile on us and know that I am thinking of you ! Feel free to rant as much as you want in reply if it makes you feel better !!

Sending you lots of   for the next time.

Love 

Jazzy xxx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks Jazzy,

How did your appt go today?

Lou x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Lou,  Don't be so hard on yourself chick, its not your fault!
Have they abandoned the cycle or are you getting scanned again? 
On my day 13 scan i had only one follie & it was at 12, womb lining at 5... so not much in front of you and a days difference, i still made it to basting (day 1!! 
Don't give up and try stay positive,  if they have abandoned, good luck 4 next time, 
Lots of love and Luck, 
Britta xxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

sorry to hear u are down i am sad this week i was late coming on this month and really thought that this was it wrong again one day i hope!!! love nicky.


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks girls,

Britta, I haven't been asked to go for any more scans this month so I guess it's abandoned.  I would like to have known if the follies would have grown over the weekend but they didn't mention it.

Think I will use OPKs anyway.  Strangely, I've been getting OV pains today.  Maybe it's my mind playing tricks.

Petdowe - sorry that your AF turned up. I hate it when I'm late as it really raises your hopes.  Good luck.

Lou x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Lou

just wanted to say hi and hope your feeling a bit better today  , will you now have to wait until next month?

have a great weekend hun

sending loadsa love


Tracey


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!! This stupid laptop....I just spent ages typing a reply and just lost it. The general message was a big hug to you Lou, I hope you are feeling better. If it helps there is no IUI for me either as although there were two good follicles on Wed I am likely to surge today or tomorrow and as I am on the NHS I won't get a go so it is DIY all the way this weekend baby !!!!    Much more fun !

Anyway keep your chin up and we will go for it together next month hopefully !!  

Sorry it took me so long to get back to you, haven't logged on for a couple of days. Lots of hugs to the other lovely ladies that have posted here too.

Be good all !

Jazzy xxxxx


----------

